# Recommend a new food



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I had to steer from rich for Sunny, too. I ended up with Acana -- but he also gets K9 Kraving brand raw patties, so the kibble is just for munch or a change. The Acana worked great for him though, and he could not do Orijen either.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, I will look at the Acana.

Jäger does great on Orijen and EVO usually, but I think with his diarrhea and then being on a very bland diet for so long we need to gradually move back up to that high protein content. I do hope we can to get back to those eventually because he loves them and his body condition is phenomenal.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Both Jager and Nickel are allergic to chicken and this makes it easier to recommend food to you since I can read straight from my excel sheet.

Other than raw, Nickel does well on Acana (Pacifica, Grasslands), Ziwipeak air dried raw (venison & fish; lamb is too rich) and TOTW lamb. He likes the Orijen 6 Fish too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe the Pacifica (fish) would work for him. Sunny is on the grasslands and he does just great.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

My pup was on Orijen puppy and it was too rich for her. Switched to Acana and she is doing much better. Both Orijen and Acana are made by the same people. A lot of pups have allergy to chicken so watch the label to make sure none is in the food. My little girl is on an Acana single source food: duck with pears. It is NOT puppy food however I supplement is Ultimate Coconut mix (1/2 tsp per meal).


----------

